# Wanted gx56 g shock king of g xl



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Wanted gx56 g shock king of g xl*


View Advert


Had a few want another ,preferably orange but any would be of interest for right price .




*Advertiser*

jaslfc5



*Date*

24/04/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

